
Hunter S. Thompson's Rejection Letter to a Famous Author: 'Cheapjack Scum' - Jerry2
http://www.esquire.com/entertainment/books/news/a41028/hunter-s-thompson-rejection-letter-anthony-burgess/?platform=hootsuite
======
maxharris
This is best thing I read all day!

